# Has anyone heard of this??



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all having a nice day, anyway, I was wondering has anyone heard of Chasteberry/Vitex (herbal remedies)?? I've read it somewhere that it's suppose to help with our progesterone therefore helping with implantation, is this true?? If so can we take it while we are on clomid??

Thanks

Laurie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Chasteberry/Vitex is Agnus Castus and majority of clinics will advise against taking this, or any form of herbal remedy/medicine alongside fertility drugs, including clomid.

It may interefere/react with the clomid so personally I wouldn't recommend taking it together.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

thanx Minxy, glad that I asked about it first, so good to have you lovely ladies on this site!!

Laurie x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Laurie, I was told it definitely should not be taken with Clomid or any fertility drugs. Also, if you ever come off Clomid and want to try a natural route I would recommend consulting a qualified naturapath who can tailor the dose/ strength to your individual needs as just taking the regular dose of shop bought stuff isn't going to be effective for everyone.

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

thanx Rosie, I'm still really new to all these, so that's why it's so nice to have this site, everyone on here is so friendly and helpful, 

I'm also wondering does any ladies who is on clomid is also taking their bbt??

Laurie x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree with Natasha and Rosie - I was taking Agnus Castus to help lower my FSH but as soon as my cons put me on Clomid I had to stop taking it as he said it would interfere with the Clomid.

I took by bbt for months but in the end I just found the whole thing too stressful so stopped doing it.

Good luck
Jane xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Laurie, I've been taking my BBT since January 2005 and it indicated I wasn't oving naturally and my consultant verified that. The in conjunction with OPKs it confirmed ov had happened (usually 2 days of +ive OPKs followed by rise in BBT). These can sometimes be unreliable if you have PCOS though. 

I found this method worked for me, but I think that's because I'm not the kind of person who gets stressed by doing such things - I just find them interesting and that they educated me about the rhythm of my body (yes, I am a geek!  ) 

Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Over the years, I have charted my temps, checked cervical mucus and for first few months when started ttc I even used OPKs (I don't have PCOS)...I ovulate naturally and have regular cycles but, like Rosie, just found it all interesting and good to know my body !!  I don't bother with any of it now but I can always tell when I ovulate anyway cos I get bad ovulation pains and know all the symptoms now.

A good book is Toni Weschler's  "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" ...you can check more information on www.ovusoft.com

You may find it really useful.  

Another couple of good books, if you don't already them are:

Fertility and Conception: The Complete Guide to Getting Pregnant by Zita West

Natural Solutions to Infertility: How to Increase Your Chances of Conceiving and Preventing Miscarriage by Marilyn Glenville


Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Morning,

Thanks again for the info, I was asking abt bbt because I've only started this month and I know I should of waited until AF to arrive to start, but thought what the heck!!  

Instead I started on day16 (which I'm sure I've ovulated cos of my cm on day14), my temp climbed nicely for a few days(above36.75) then all of sudden on day 21 it dropped back to 36.54 then yesterday it went back up to 36.65 and today was 36.84!! 

Should there be a drop around day 21 (my cycle is around 28-30days)??  Sorry for asking so many questions and I know there's not much info but was really worried abt the drop!!

Thanks

Laurie x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Laurie. I've had a drop a few days after ov quite a few times, so my advice would be not to overanalyse an individual day's temp, just use charting as a way to get to know how your temps are throughout your cycle as a whole. Also general patterns mean more than one individual change in temp on one day.

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanx Rosie, will try not to worry so much ~ but it's easier said than done (if you know what I mean!!)  

Laurie x


----------

